# Steam.exe gelöscht



## Phimi (11. November 2004)

*Steam.exe gelöscht*

Hi
ich hab ein problem.
ich hab ausversehen meine steam exe datei (also die datei zum starten von steam) gelöscht als ich meinen desktop mal wieder aufgereumt hab.   
so jetzt kann ich steam nich mehr starten. gibt es diese datei irgendwo im internet? ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Sprayer (11. November 2004)

*AW: Steam.exe gelöscht*



			
				Phimi am 11.11.2004 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich hab ein problem.
> ich hab ausversehen meine steam exe datei (also die datei zum starten von steam) gelöscht als ich meinen desktop mal wieder aufgereumt hab.
> so jetzt kann ich steam nich mehr starten. gibt es diese datei irgendwo im internet? ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen




das was du gelöscht hast ist wahrscheinlich ja wohl nur eine verknüpfung auf dem desktop gewesen.gehe einfach in dein steam verzeichniss und zieh dir ne neue auf den desktop.


----------



## spimer (11. November 2004)

*AW: Steam.exe gelöscht*



			
				Sprayer am 11.11.2004 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Phimi am 11.11.2004 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, und wenn du wirklich die .exe gelöscht hast brauchst du nur steam neu zu installieren. ins gleiche verzeichnis natürlich!


----------



## Phimi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Steam.exe gelöscht*



			
				Sprayer am 11.11.2004 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Phimi am 11.11.2004 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nein ich habe nicht nur die verknüpfung gelöscht ich habe die gesamte start datei gelöscht
werd mal versuchen steam neu darein zu installieren


edit: mist hab ich versucht. jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. toll habs grad schon wieder komplett runtergeschmissen. tol kann ich counterstrike und so komplett neu runterleaden. danke


----------



## vinc (12. November 2004)

*AW: Steam.exe gelöscht*



			
				Phimi am 12.11.2004 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Sprayer am 11.11.2004 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tja dafür gibts die neue Backupfunktion


----------



## Phimi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Steam.exe gelöscht*



			
				vinc am 12.11.2004 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Phimi am 12.11.2004 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





was fürne backupfunktion?


----------



## vinc (12. November 2004)

*AW: Steam.exe gelöscht*

Davon stand irgendwas in den news innerhalb der letzten woche... musste mal durchschaun...


----------

